# Great News   Another HGVC in Vegas



## Bill4728 (Jan 11, 2008)

StreetTalkblog.com said:
			
		

> LAKE LAS VEGAS: Late last month Lake Las Vegas Resort announced plans for Hilton Hotels Corporation to develop a 200-unit Hilton Grand Vacations Resort and a 50-Unit Waldorf=Astoria fractional project.
> 
> The prepared statement said the Lake Las Vegas Resort project will be developed on a 17.5 acre lakefront parcel overlooking the 17th hole and the 18th tee of the Jack Nicklaus designed Reflection Bay Golf Course. Development of the project is currently in the design phase, with groundbreaking targeted for early 2008 and an opening date projected for fall of 2009.



   OK, it not in Vegas proper but it so good to know that HGVC will be building another TS in the area.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 11, 2008)

I saw or read about this before.  I wonder how valid it is?  

Lake Las Vegas is a great residential area and very upscale, but the resort casino's there have had a hard time making a go of it.

It's pretty out there, but for people traveling to Vegas, most want to be where the action is...in my opinion that's not Lake Las Vegas.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 11, 2008)

Personally I don't see it, unless you are going there for general relaxation, and not the "Las Vegas Experience." Its way too far from the action to be acceptable to most people.  I think people who exchange here thinking "hey, its Las Vegas" will be very disappointed in the location.

Lake Las Vegas is beautiful, but it is way east of Henderson.  They may say its "15 minutes from Las Vegas," but don't believe it.  Maybe 20 minutes from downtown at midnight on at Tuesday.  From "the Strip" figure 40 minutes...

Fern


----------



## travel girl 2 (Jan 11, 2008)

If it is a great resort, I can see using it for famlies. We LOVE going to the heat in Vegas, but won't take the kids for obvious reasons to the stip area. I would like to go to the heat with the kids - cheaper air fare than Mexico, Florida or Hawaii (from Seattle) and stay in the area. It would have to have a great pool and some good activities though!


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 11, 2008)

This is my biggest gripe with Hilton. They have NO vision past the big three of Orlando, Hawaii and Vegas. This will be the fourth resort in Vegas. All the other chains seem to get the point of building in a variey of vacation destinaions and selling that variety to would be new owners. What's the matter with Hilton exec's ?


----------



## CaliDave (Jan 12, 2008)

I love the area, I think it would be great news.  I almost bought a condo when they first started building.. wish I would have.. they have tripled in price.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jan 12, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> This is my biggest gripe with Hilton. They have NO vision past the big three of Orlando, Hawaii and Vegas. This will be the fourth resort in Vegas. All the other chains seem to get the point of building in a variey of vacation destinaions and selling that variety to would be new owners. What's the matter with Hilton exec's ?




Although I am glad they are opening a new HGVC- I have to agree with you- 
Why cant they build in a variety of destinations like Marriott- 
Ive posted this concern many times-
Would be really nice to get an honest answer from HGVC- 
I think if they ever decide to build lin different ike the other chains-  together  their point system
They could easily overtake Marriott and Starwood-


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Jan 12, 2008)

Fern Modena said:


> Personally I don't see it, unless you are going there for general relaxation, and not the "Las Vegas Experience." Its way too far from the action to be acceptable to most people.  I think people who exchange here thinking "hey, its Las Vegas" will be very disappointed in the location.
> 
> Lake Las Vegas is beautiful, but it is way east of Henderson.  They may say its "15 minutes from Las Vegas," but don't believe it.  Maybe 20 minutes from downtown at midnight on at Tuesday.  From "the Strip" figure 40 minutes...
> 
> Fern




Well, if you find that the only matches you're bringing up for Las Vegas are Mesquite and HGVC Lake Las Vegas, which would you exchange into?

Although I guess that's unlikely since Fairfield (Wyndham) has so many weeks to dump somewhere...or do all those Fairfield weejs just show up for rent on Ebay?


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 12, 2008)

George,
To answer your question, neither.  But if they show the address as "Las Vegas," they will probably trick many unsuspecting people into it.

Fern



GeorgeJ. said:


> Well, if you find that the only matches you're bringing up for Las Vegas are Mesquite and HGVC Lake Las Vegas, which would you exchange into?


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 12, 2008)

benjaminb13 said:


> Although I am glad they are opening a new HGVC- I have to agree with you-
> Why cant they build in a variety of destinations like Marriott-
> Ive posted this concern many times-
> Would be really nice to get an honest answer from HGVC-
> ...


They seem to believe that with the affiliates and RCI, they have no need to develop outside these high demand locales.  But the board serves the
owners of its stock or rather, Blackstone Group, not its peskly TS customers.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 12, 2008)

They are building a third Hilton near Disneyworld, so they obviously don't want to build anywhere new.


----------



## OnMedic (Jan 12, 2008)

travel girl said:


> If it is a great resort, I can see using it for famlies. We LOVE going to the heat in Vegas, but won't take the kids for obvious reasons to the stip area. I would like to go to the heat with the kids - cheaper air fare than Mexico, Florida or Hawaii (from Seattle) and stay in the area. It would have to have a great pool and some good activities though!



I agree. When I was looking at purchasing a Intrawest fractional, I was very excited about the trade possibilities (through resort2resrt) to Lake Las Vegas.

I would prefer this location over the strip, with the option to visit the strip a few times over the week at most. Lets hope more high-end developers build in the area and make it a greater destination location!


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 12, 2008)

benjaminb13 said:


> Although I am glad they are opening a new HGVC- I have to agree with you-
> Why cant they build in a variety of destinations like Marriott-
> Ive posted this concern many times-
> Would be really nice to get an honest answer from HGVC-
> ...



If they did, I would most likely own two or more weeks with HGVC instead of just one. As it is I own 7 weeks but only one of which is a HGVC week. I have no intention of ever increasing my holdings with Hilton. They don't offer enough varity of Hilton built resorts in various locations and I'm not a big fan of their RCI corporate account. 

If HGVC had the locations of Marriott coupled with their points based reservation system, it's possible that I would have purchased a majority of my weeks with Hilton.


----------



## kckreardon (Jan 13, 2008)

*a different view*

I understand everyone's opinion here but want to express a different opinion.

We own 2 weeks with Hilton.  Our original week dates back to 1997.  We are very pleased with the vacations we have had.  

We have travelled of course to Orlando and Las Vegas -- all good.  Also to Cancun and Cabo through club reservations.  We have used Hilton Honor points to travel to Ireland, Hawaii and numerous stays in the US. We have used club points to stay at Valdoro for 5 years in a row during ski season. We have also used our HGVC points to stay at Club Intrawest in Sandestin during spring break and the Grand Mayan in Nuevo Vallarta at the beginning of summer.  We are going back to the Grand Mayan this spring and plan on booking future trips to Canada and Hawaii using our club points.

I agree it would be nice to see new Hilton locations in other parts of the US and internationally but I feel that the options provided under the Hilton system are really pretty good -- particularly if you plan ahead and research a bit.

A location in Lake Las Vegas would be great with us because the airfare to Vegas is pretty cheap and the Lake Las Vegas area is a superior resort destination that we would like to take our family to.

Just our perspective on the Hilton system.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jan 13, 2008)

Talent312 said:


> They seem to believe that with the affiliates and RCI, they have no need to develop outside these high demand locales.  But the board serves the
> owners of its stock or rather, Blackstone Group, not its peskly TS customers.




Im really hoping Blackstone sees it from our point of view- I believe HGvCs built in locations like tahoe , Newport beach, Palm Desert would really add to the overall value of our tSs.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jan 13, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> If they did, I would most likely own two or more weeks with HGVC instead of just one. As it is I own 7 weeks but only one of which is a HGVC week. I have no intention of ever increasing my holdings with Hilton. They don't offer enough varity of Hilton built resorts in various locations and I'm not a big fan of their RCI corporate account.
> 
> If HGVC had the locations of Marriott coupled with their points based reservation system, it's possible that I would have purchased a majority of my weeks with Hilton.




exactly my point- I currently own 2 HGVCs but Im planning on selling one and purchase Marriott NCV- It doesnt make sense for me to own all these HGVC points and use them in limited areas-


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jan 13, 2008)

travel girl said:


> If it is a great resort, I can see using it for famlies. We LOVE going to the heat in Vegas, but won't take the kids for obvious reasons to the stip area. I would like to go to the heat with the kids - cheaper air fare than Mexico, Florida or Hawaii (from Seattle) and stay in the area. It would have to have a great pool and some good activities though!



Ive never been to Lake Las Vegas- What is it like?


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's their web page, with many pictures, etc.  It says they are "only 17 miles" from The Strip, but it must be 17 of the longest, slowest miles around.  

It *is* beautiful there, if you plan to just relax...

Fern



benjaminb13 said:


> Ive never been to Lake Las Vegas- What is it like?


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 13, 2008)

kckreardon said:


> I understand everyone's opinion here but want to express a different opinion.... I feel that the options provided under the Hilton system are really pretty good -- particularly if you plan ahead and research a bit.



AGREED.
I like the flexibility and accept that there are plenty of opportunities for diversification, if one takes the time to work the system.  But it really should not take the sort of rocket-science that Hilton seems to require from its members.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jan 14, 2008)

Fern Modena said:


> Here's their web page, with many pictures, etc.  It says they are "only 17 miles" from The Strip, but it must be 17 of the longest, slowest miles around.
> 
> It *is* beautiful there, if you plan to just relax...
> 
> Fern



Im impressed it seems to have everything-needed for a family vacation


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 14, 2008)

benjaminb13 said:


> Im impressed it seems to have everything-needed for a family vacation




Family vacation and Vegas are two things that just don't seem to go together. Unless you're family is all over 2 years old. 

Of course I say this knowing full we'll we taken our daughter there when she was 15 and still had a great time. Maybe they think there's a niche market for family vacations away from the strip or, maybe they think there's enough high rollers that want to be away from the glamor and glitz of the strip.


----------



## travel girl 2 (Jan 16, 2008)

*After seeing link*

After looking at the link, I am more impressed with the visual. What a fun place. Swimming and shopping for me and the girls... not to mention the spa. Fly fishing and golf for hubby. Great resturants and a little gambling for that strip fix.

I can see this being a FANTASTIC get away for a 4-day weekend. Cheap flights take a Friday/Monday off and zip down for some fun in the sun without the hangover I get from the strip AND...I could actually bring the kids to this location. That is something I woudn't do for the stip...must be 21 for that in our family.

I reallly like this location. We are on the West coast, so flying to Vegas is easy except for finding someone to watch the girls. I am now planning a couple long weekends...FUN!


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 16, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> Family vacation and Vegas are two things that just don't seem to go together. Unless you're family is all over 2 years old.
> 
> Of course I say this knowing full we'll we taken our daughter there when she was 15 and still had a great time. Maybe they think there's a niche market for family vacations away from the strip or, maybe they think there's enough high rollers that want to be away from the glamor and glitz of the strip.



Uh, I meant to say all over 21 years old, not over 2 years old. Sometimes my fingers move faster than this cheap keyboard can handle.


----------



## Lord B of W (Feb 15, 2008)

And here's another one that I haven't heard about.

I'm going to the Flamingo property again this year, although I could well imagine a stay off-strip in the future.


----------



## OnMedic (Aug 31, 2008)

anyone heard any more on this one?


----------



## Zac495 (Sep 1, 2008)

I only own 5000 pts with Hilton- I LOVE the flexiblity - I own 2 Marriotts and they are no where near as easy to use - must trade with II. That said, I LOVE the locations! 

If I want Orlando, Las Vegas, or Hawaii - I will use my Hilton pts. I figure every other year is enough for those locations - so my points can stretch. Otherwise - I use Marriott.

The day Hilton builds in areas like Marriott I will buy more points. What a great deal - I bought my 5000 on the resale market for 6900. My Marriott Aruba was 15000 resale!


----------



## annenp (Sep 12, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> This is my biggest gripe with Hilton. They have NO vision past the big three of Orlando, Hawaii and Vegas. This will be the fourth resort in Vegas. All the other chains seem to get the point of building in a variey of vacation destinaions and selling that variety to would be new owners. What's the matter with Hilton exec's ?



I am with you....what's wrong with the Hilton vision? I would like to see a variety of locations say Lake Tahoe and west florida something nicer than the affiliates...just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## annenp (Sep 12, 2008)

Talent312 said:


> They seem to believe that with the affiliates and RCI, they have no need to develop outside these high demand locales.  But the board serves the
> owners of its stock or rather, Blackstone Group, not its peskly TS customers.



I am with you -- the hilton affiliates are in florida are not as nice as hilton built!!!! Both Hyatt and Marriott build fancy resorts and if hilton builts in west florida, Maui, and Tahoe for example they'd sweep the market hands down.


----------

